# Rome Targas or Burton Cartels EST for Burton Sherlock



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guys so I decided to go with Burton Sherlock which I'll be picking up tomorrow. I am having trouble figuring out what bindings would be best for me. This will be my all mountain/powder stick. Does the EST feature on the Cartels have a benefit to them or is it just a way for Burton to make more money? Which binding would be best for me?

-Thanks


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Burton binding never gave me any trouble. If its an est board with the channel, go for the est binding dude.

I have some targas. Overall great binding, but the quick release to adjust them is really retarded. My toe strap keeps falling off, and the other in the shop to exchange are just as weak and will open easily. Doesn't make me feel very safe...


----------



## purpleian907 (Dec 21, 2010)

Definitely get the ESTs, different bindings on the channel kills the whole purpose of it. with the cartel ESTs you will get better board flex, feel, and dampening compared to other bindings on the channel.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

Ahh alright that's what I was thinking. Thank you boy for finalizing my decision.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

EST. But I would get Missions or Malavitas. Cartels are now annoyingly stiff.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The answer is: duh.


----------



## purpleian907 (Dec 21, 2010)

Cartels are stiff but good for freeriding, missions are similar, but slightl softer, and malavitas have pretty good response but are geared towards park so whichever riding style you want, any could be good.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

Hmmm... I think I'll go with missions then if they're just a little bit softer.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Missions have a reputation of being lower end shit bindings dude. My money would be on the Cartels. The Sherlock is an amazing all-mountain board and the Cartel is an amazing all-mountain binding. I don't think it's going to be too stiff for you. Burton's stiff bindings are the Co2 and the C60. Cartels you can still ride park


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

FlipsideJohn said:


> Hmmm... I think I'll go with missions then if they're just a little bit softer.


I'd definitely steer clear of the Missions in general, especially for an all-mountain/pow board. I've owned all three, Missions, Cartels, and Targas. I rode the Cartels for three seasons on my all-mountain stick. My only gripe is the ratchets kept breaking. The Targas are my current all-mountain binding and I LOVE them. So comfortable and very adjustable. My only complaint is the highback adjustment lock sometimes opens up on it's own.

If you want the EST adjustability, get the Cartels. Otherwise, I'd get a pair of the Targas.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Cartel ESTs are nice binders, I have them on my CX. I have three hole Missions on a Deuce as well and the Cartels are the way to go between the two.

A good way to manage the stiffness you may want in the Cartels is to mount the ankle strap in a different hole. They come from Burton in the middle hole (mid-flex). If you want a little looser feel, move the strap to the lower hole allowing more flex in your boot... stiffer, move the strap to the top hole. I use the top hole BTW, it matches the response of the CX well.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

I actually got a NS SL instead of the Sherlock. None of the stores around me have the Targas and I'm leaving Tuesday for Tahoe. What would be the next best pair of all mountain bindings besides targas?

-Thanks


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

FlipsideJohn said:


> I actually got a NS SL instead of the Sherlock. None of the stores around me have the Targas and I'm leaving Tuesday for Tahoe. What would be the next best pair of all mountain bindings besides targas?
> 
> -Thanks


Ride Alpha, Flux SF45.....


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

Ahh thank you. One of my local stores has the alphas, is there much of a difference between the alphas and cartels?


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

purpleian907 said:


> Definitely get the ESTs, different bindings on the channel kills the whole purpose of it. with the cartel ESTs you will get better board flex, feel, and dampening compared to other bindings on the channel.


The above post is spot-on...and go with Cartels since you will be using your board for all mountain.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I ended up getting the NS SL so I'm looking for a non est binding. Im trying to decide between cartels and alphas atm.


----------



## purpleian907 (Dec 21, 2010)

i still would say the cartels, and they will match with the sl nicely, but i love em, and i dont know much about the alphas so i cant tell you about those. either way you will be happy, especially with the sl. i would have gotten that board if i didnt get my joystick. have fun at shreddin at tahoe on the new set up!


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

Ahh alright thanks. My dad said we can get the targas in tahoe if I want. I'll call the store up in tahoe and if they'll hold a pair til tuesday i'll go with them, if not i'll just pick up some cartels from my local store.


----------



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

Just curious, why did you end up getting the sl instead of the sherlock?


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

Well first off I've always wanted a never summer, especially a SL. From what I've heard there isn't much of a difference between the two boards. The SL is handmade in the U.S. and I feel like the build quality is much better. Plus I'd rather support NS than Burton.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

So dont buy the cartels then 

You want rome boss 360.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> So dont buy the cartels then
> 
> You want rome boss 360.


Im looking for some. Show some pics?


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> So dont buy the cartels then
> 
> You want rome boss 360.


Not for an all-mountain/pow stick. Targas over the 390s in this instance.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

snowjab said:


> Im looking for some. Show some pics?


use google bro. dont be a lazyass


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

FlipsideJohn said:


> use google bro. dont be a lazyass


I took his reply as he had some and maybe selling them, myob fukface


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

how the hell do you take " dont buy cartels then" as him selling bindings? you sir, are a retard.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

And you're a Nosie bitch


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

nah i just dont like dealing with dumbasses


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I really hate Cartels. I have both the Targas and the 390 Boss and I think the Targas will go nice on the SL


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

zakk said:


> I really hate Cartels. I have both the Targas and the 390 Boss and I think the Targas will go nice on the SL


Same here, I just got rid of my cartels and going to shop today for targas, boss and maybe look at the ride alphas.


----------

